# buckmark allen wrench



## bluehandgun

does anyone know what size allen wrench you need to dissemble a buckmark to clean it? i have a handful of allen wrenchs, and none fit - so it looks like i have to buy one.

thanx!


----------



## Baldy

If your standards don't fit try a metric. Good luck.


----------



## JeffWard

Ironically, the barrel lug wrench, and the slide/rail-mount wrench are different...

Mine is a metric, off my multi-wrench

pain


----------



## Shipwreck

I bought a set at Wal-Mart - they were in a fishbowl type container - loose on keyrings. 99 cents. Entire set of standard AND metric. 

I bought these back in 12-2006 for my PS90, which needs metric.

I've used them on my Buckmark before - but I do not know the size.


----------



## bluehandgun

after 2 trips to the hardware store...

slide/rail = 3/32
barrel = 7/64

:smt023


----------



## Liko81

bluehandgun said:


> after 2 trips to the hardware store...
> 
> slide/rail = 3/32
> barrel = 7/64
> 
> :smt023


Interesting; my barrel screw just takes a flathead screwdriver. The slide rail screws are indeed 3/32 on my gun as well.

Practically nobody buys a single Allen wrench anymore unless it's a specialized design like a truss rod wrench for a guitar. head to Fry's or Home Depot's tool section and pick up a fold-up set of Allen wrenches. It'll cost you $5 per set (get two; SAE and metric) and trust me, you'll have plenty of uses for them.


----------



## bluehandgun

Liko81 said:


> Interesting; my barrel screw just takes a flathead screwdriver. The slide rail screws are indeed 3/32 on my gun as well.
> 
> Practically nobody buys a single Allen wrench anymore unless it's a specialized design like a truss rod wrench for a guitar. head to Fry's or Home Depot's tool section and pick up a fold-up set of Allen wrenches. It'll cost you $5 per set (get two; SAE and metric) and trust me, you'll have plenty of uses for them.


i hear you.

i have a couple loose sets of hex wrenches on my work bench already, coincidentally the 3/32's were missing. so while i was at the store getting a couple of 3/32's i picked up an extra 7/64, so for a whole $1.50 i replenished my work bench with a 3/32 and put a 3/32 and a 7/64 in my gun cleaning kit.


----------



## augmister

*More good sources for Buck Marks*

Highly recommend www.rimfirecentral.com for more info on your Buck Mark.
The have a trigger spring flip that will cut the trigger pull in 1/2, among other neat things to make your Buck Mark a great gun!


----------



## bluehandgun

thanks for the link!


----------

